# Glock Magazines



## finsglock19 (Jun 4, 2008)

Where is the best place to buy glock magazines, every local store around here has them for 25-35 dollar for standard 15 round Glock 19 magazines. 

I remember when they were 15 dollars, but I am looking to pickup 3-4 mags and don't want to spend a fortune but understand that prices rise, but doubling prices is something I do not want to pay for. 

Any sites would be helpful.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I buy stuff here http://www.glockworld.com/magazines.htm but their mags for a G-19 are $26.95. I haven't a clue where you could get them for $15.00.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I just picked up 3 mags for my G17 from these guys, $17.99 ea, and Fast Shipping! I got them in two days.

http://www.ombexpress.com/product~sku~GA078.asp


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey IntegraGSR that link will not work.:smt022


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Try it again, I think I fixed it...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep it's working now. Does them high cap mags fit the G-19?:smt017


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I still get mine for $15-$18 depending from my local gun shop used. Most of them come from estate auctions or come in with traded pistols. I've probably bought a dozen over the past year or so, and only had to rebuild a couple of them. Check around. The guys I go to do a high volume of business locally, but they may ship, you'll just have to ask. Talk to Bill or Jack (the smith).
http://ozarkarmory.com/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I got a magazine at a gun show for $20. for my model 36. It was new and it works flawlessly. Try "Cheaper Than Dirt.com". They may have better prices.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

+1 on http://www.ombexpress.com... great people, fast shipping. 
get those 17.99 mags while you still can, i have some that are due to arrive today. i got a bunch of 15 rounders and spacers for my 26.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Got mine yesterday and they are brand new. Never been in a pistol. For $17 bucks that's a good deal.:smt033
:smt023http://www.ombexpress.com/product~sku~GA078.asp:smt023


----------



## bigshooter (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to post in an old thread but is there anywhere I can find a g19 15 rd mag for below $25 and shipping? Thx.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I paid $20 per magazine at Glockmeister this year. I am not sure if the price has gone up there or not.


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

prices went up everywhere from what i can tell


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Glock Enthusiasts..I have couple of Glock magazines that i don't have a use to.Willing to sell for a good offer. Only used coupke of times.

2 mags 45 ACP for Glock 21 (10 rds each) ... both for $20 plus shipping

1 mag 45 ACP for Glock 36 ... $10 plus shipping

send me a PM if anybody is interested.


----------

